# Gatlinburg Town Square Phase I and Phase II



## tstraveler2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Has anyone stayed at both Phase I and Phase II and comment on any differences between the two or recommend one over the other?

John


----------



## tombo (Aug 26, 2013)

There is very little difference between a phase one and phase 2 unit if you get 2 bed room units. Phase one is not an official lock off even though it has 2 entrances and the one bed room can be locked off from the studio. In phase one there is not a kitchenette, fireplace, mini fridge, or table and chairs in the studio side. Phase 2 is a true lockoff and can be locked off with the second bedroom side having a fireplace and kitchenette. Both are about the same size. Both have jacuzzi tubs in the master bath. Both have fireplaces in the den. Both have balconies.

This is a great resort in Gatlinburg. The only 2 timeshares in Gatlinburg where you can walk to everything is Gatlinburg Town Square and Holiday Inn Vacations next door.


----------

